# Dojo/Studio Rules



## Makalakumu (Nov 9, 2010)

What are the rules in your dojo or studio?  

Here's an example of what I'm talking about when I say rules.

http://www.kaifukan.org/dojo-rules


----------



## Steve (Nov 9, 2010)

Our school only has a few formal rules, and several informal rules.
Formal Rules:


Put your shoes on before you go into the bathroom.  
Take your shoes off before you step on the mat.
Wear a clean gi.
Cover cuts and open wounds.

Informal Rules:


If you have anything contagious, stay home.
Upper belts have the right of way.  In other words, if in sparring, two groups encroach on each other, the lower belts will disengage and move to where there's more space.
Don't be a jerk.

There are some more, I'm sure, but that pretty much covers things.  The rest just works itself out.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 9, 2010)

- Show up and practice hard.
- No shoes on the floor.
- If you have money, contribute to the after practice beer.


----------



## bluewaveschool (Nov 9, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> - Show up and practice hard.
> - No shoes on the floor.
> - If you have money, contribute to the after practice beer.



I want to train with your school.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 9, 2010)

bluewaveschool said:


> I want to train with your school.


Me too. Shoot, I just wish my Sifu drank.


----------



## dbell (Dec 2, 2010)

The current posted rules are:



Any  student coming in with prior martial arts  experience (even in Aikido, Judo,  Kendo or other related style) must  begin at lowest belt level (white).  After an evaluation period, the  person may be  raised to a higher belt.
Do  not talk while Sensei or Sempai is lecturing or  teaching a technique.   During practice, keep talking to a minimum and  only when necessary.
Never  interrupt Sensei or Sempai if they are speaking to someone else.  (unless it's an emergency)
Never  walk onto the training floor if Sensei and / or Sempai are training. Wait  until you are told it is okay.
Bow  to instructors and black belts.
Treat  guest speakers or demonstrators, regardless of age, with the same respect as if  they were instructors.
Attending  class while intoxicated, high, or  otherwise under the influence of any drugs,  including prescription or  OTC drugs, can result in expulsion.
When  you are told to line-up or move to another location of the dojo, do it as fast  as possible. (RUN!)
Follow  warm-up exercises very carefully.  They are meant to both deepen general  concepts and to prevent injury.
Always  warm up with stretching and basic exercises before practice.
Keep  your toe and finger nails trimmed short.
Never use  foul or inappropriate language in the dojo.
Never  engage in loud chatter or foolish behavior.
Your  uniform must be clean, unwrinkled and free of stains and tears.
Never  bring food, gum or drink into the dojo.
Do  not wear jewelry.
If  you should stay off the mat to watch (or any  other reason), do not talk loudly  or do anything to disturb the class  while it is in session.  Do not shout  out questions or comments to  anyone in practice, especially Sensei.  Wait until  practice is over to  address your point or question.
If  you are tardy for class, quickly change into _gi_.   Sit quietly  at the edge of the mat in the _seiza_ position until Sensei gives you  permission to join the class.
Your  partner is trying to learn as well as  yourself, so please try to cooperate and  learn from each other.   Practice within the limits of your partners  ability.
Avoid  sitting on the mat with your back to Sensei.   Also, you should not sit  leaning against the wall or with your legs  stretched out.
Mouth guards, fighting gear and cups (male   students) are mandatory for sparring and should be brought to every  class &  all tests yellow belt & higher
Respect all, especially yourself.
Weapons are allowed only when SENSEI provides you  with them.
Circular Wind Ryu is a family. Help each other in   & out of the Dojo. Mr. Bell will always be there for you (whether it  is Martial  Arts related or not). If you are having any problems, feel  free to speak with him  & he will be glad to help if he can.
But many days I think of changing it to, come to train, train hard, keep shoes off the mats and help clean up after done training...


----------



## clfsean (Dec 2, 2010)

For mine it's pretty simple...



Don't be a choad...
Train hard & don't whine...
Don't ask about it right now. Trust me there's a reason & you'll know when it's time...
No mooching...
Give me 110% & I'll give you 150%...
Refer to the top of the list...


----------



## Blindside (Dec 2, 2010)

dbell said:


> But many days I think of changing it to, come to train, train hard, keep shoes off the mats and help clean up after done training...



I haven't formally verbalized ours, but I think you just did it for me. 

thanks,


----------



## baron (Dec 2, 2010)

I always liked the rules in Peter Urban book The Karate dogo:

1) Everyone works.
2) Nothing is free.
3) All start at the bottom.

Nice and simple nothing to complicated.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Leave egos at the door
2. Train hard
3. Shower daily
4. Clip your nails

Violations are punishable by death!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Dec 7, 2010)

The Genbukan rules book is about 100 pages. The dojo rules go on top of that, and are read at the yearly dojo members meeting. The latter stuff is more about practical things, like not wearing dojo tshirts outside of class or taikai etc.

One thing that was mentioned already (which I find odd) is that people should bow to any black belt. In Genbukan, we are strict about etiquette. Yet everybody bows to each other. If the 5th dan head sensei wants to demonstrate a technique with me as uke, we both bow to each other. When it comes to bowing, noone is above anyone else.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 7, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> One thing that was mentioned already (which I find odd) is that people should bow to any black belt. In Genbukan, we are strict about etiquette. Yet everybody bows to each other. If the 5th dan head sensei wants to demonstrate a technique with me as uke, we both bow to each other. When it comes to bowing, noone is above anyone else.


 
We also all bow to one another, as you describe.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 7, 2010)

Leave your shoes and your ego at the door.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 7, 2010)

Show up on time.
Bow when entering or leaving the Dojo.
If you are late for class, sit in seiza until the instructor gives you permission to join.
Keep your nails short.
Remove any jewelry.
Keep your gi clean.
Wear the patch and belt properly.
Bring your water bottle.
Bring your mouthguard and gloves. (Adults and higher ranked kids) 
Anyone who want to watch must sit down and keep quiet.
Don`t leave your brain in the bag.
There are _no_ lazy Karatekas!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2010)

I only have a few

Show up to train or go home

Clean up after yourself

Be on time and ready to sweat


----------



## Yoshin9 (Dec 17, 2010)

No GI allowed but you may take off your watch and jewellery if you wish.

Boots and shoes must stay on. (My multi-tool is on my belt and my real folding knife is clipped to my pocket just as they are on the street or at home.)

Weapons (sticks, training knives, etc) must be in solid condition with no sharp parts that can cut a student.

Train for technique always.

Respect everyone regardless of rank.

Don't disrespect other styles or teachers (especially styles you have never trained in and teachers you have never trained with).

Have a good time and always be friends.


----------

